# 2nd Handgun Kill



## Todd E (Jan 4, 2018)

Late season hunt turned into a yote hunt. Killed the first one. Missed the second one, 30 mins later. 
Handgunning has been fun. So much so............ordered a TC Pro Hunter in 7/08. Can't wait.


----------



## Michael F Sights (Jan 5, 2018)

Sweet!!!!


----------



## GAGE (Jan 5, 2018)

That is good shooting, congrats!


----------



## carver (Jan 5, 2018)

Todd E said:


> Late season hunt turned into a yote hunt. Killed the first one. Missed the second one, 30 mins later.
> Handgunning has been fun. So much so............ordered a TC Pro Hunter in 7/08. Can't wait.



Congrats,I've got a T/C in 7mm/08 and its a hand full
http://forum.gon.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=860353&stc=1&d=1449578500


----------



## Todd E (Jan 5, 2018)

carver said:


> Congrats,I've got a T/C in 7mm/08 and its a hand full
> http://forum.gon.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=860353&stc=1&d=1449578500



Beauty, Carver.
Factory ammo or custom loads?
What does yours like best?


----------



## deast1988 (Jan 5, 2018)

I shoot 139gr Hornady white tails through mine. It's a push back but recoil not near as bad as a .44mag with hot loads.

I'd get a fixed 4x scope stick to a good softpoint. Sight in to 75yds practice out to 125yds u can stretch its legs. But 125 with a fixed 4power scope then gun is awesome.

I put together a 7/08 tc pro hunter with a 15in barrel. 

Nice yote, you'll like the Encore.


----------



## carver (Jan 6, 2018)

Todd E said:


> Beauty, Carver.
> Factory ammo or custom loads?
> What does yours like best?


I mostly shoot factory ammo,I really like handgun shooting and hunting

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=859597&highlight=


----------



## Todd E (Jan 10, 2018)

Carver.........it came.


----------



## pdsniper (Jan 10, 2018)

Wow that's a big Coyote, nice shooting now go kill some more we need them out of the woods


----------



## carver (Jan 10, 2018)

Todd E said:


> Carver.........it came.



Beautiful, you will love it(hang on tight)LOl


----------



## rwg (Jan 11, 2018)

Beautiful gun. I've got a 16" 7-08 with a muzzle brake. I've taken several deer with it. I like the 120 grain Nosler BT over H4895 or Varget. A sweet shooter and so very accurate. You are going to love it.


----------



## carver (Sep 12, 2018)

Todd E said:


> Carver.........it came.


So....how do you like it Todd?Sure is a good looking cannon


----------



## carver (Sep 12, 2018)

Nothing like a TC,one shot ,one kill


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 14, 2018)

Nice !


----------



## Davexx1 (Sep 15, 2018)

Good shootin!
Another predator down.


----------

